# Sooo, Whiteshark Photography is finally alive!



## Sharkbait (Feb 2, 2004)

My wife and I have been kicking around the idea of trying to start a small side-business with our photography, and we finally took the first step of putting together a website just to get some exposure of our work.

Sorry I haven't been around here much lately (which I hope to remedy soon!), but I've been swamped putting together www.whitesharkphoto.com .

Please come take a look!!!


----------



## Dew (Feb 2, 2004)

u gotta nice solid portfolio there .. u should do good business  ... nice sleek web design also .. very professional


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 2, 2004)

T'anks Dew!  That's a big compliment coming from you!!


----------

